
Ruby Wrapper for Telegram's Bot API - kulakowka
https://github.com/atipugin/telegram-bot-ruby
======
solyaris
I highly suggest this Ruby gem to realize Telegram bots.

Baed on Alexander's work, myself I realized a github project to show how to
use webhooks integration:

[http://www.github.com/solyaris/BOTServer](http://www.github.com/solyaris/BOTServer)

